# Manchester 12th December Cube Meet



## CharlieCooper (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey so I'm going to Manchester for Joey/Thom/Rowan funtimes this weekend anyway, but thought perhaps we should extend the invite to others on Saturday afternoon (or I guess Sunday afternoon if you prefer). We can just go and cube somewhere in Manchester for a few hours. If you are in the area, do come! Joey is a banana.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Oooh. A banana. Count me possibly in.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 6, 2009)

cool, i was hoping so! you and pete should road trip it on over. i have no idea how far this distance is as i am from the south. whatever your plans i'm sure we can make it work.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll ask my pops in the morning whether he has anything planned. Fingers crossed!


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure where we can go btw


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 6, 2009)

joey said:


> I'm not exactly sure where we can go btw



I thought that was obvious. SUBWAY. Ok it doesn't really matter, does it? Somewhere we can eat/drink with good lighting and tables  

I do not trust you any more with your venue suggestions.

Charlie: Is there anywhere to eat where we are going?
Joey: No
Charlie: Are you sure? Let's just go anyway
Joey: Ok, but I don't think there is anywhere to eat

1 hour later Charlie, Joey and others walk into enormous shopping centre and are confronted with a sign saying "food hall".


----------

